# [SOLVED] HP Total care Advisor



## harivunnava (Jul 14, 2008)

I use HP Pavillion dv6654us Entertainment Notebook PC. HP Total Care Advisor was pre-installed along with the Vista Home Premium. Of late this program is not working properly, particularly PC Health Check. When I click on the updates to run it says "string was not recognized as valid date and time". I even tried to download the PC Health check program from HP Support and install it again. But the installation is not happening. Otherwise my PC is working fine. What could be the problem. Should I uninstall the program (HP Total Care Advisor). But I do not find this program for download at HP Support Site. Pl. help!!!!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: HP Total care Advisor*

check out the following and scroll down to utility-tools I believe you need both files

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2093&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3552678&lang=en


----------



## harivunnava (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: HP Total care Advisor*

I downloaded the files as suggested and tried to install them. Same old problem. The active support library doesn't install. I get the following message.

"Error 2739: Couldn't access Javascript runtime for custom action."

Should I uninstall the program first and then try installing the downloaded files?

Or Any other suggestions ??!!!


----------



## harivunnava (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: HP Total care Advisor*

Hope somebody comes forward with some answers??????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shiftytech (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: HP Total care Advisor*

Uninstall the HP software... it's garbage, and unnecessary. Healthcheck Advisor isn't necessary... Vista reports all errors and events for you, and just make sure you're doing all your Windows Updates (including the optional updates for chipsets and networking drivers, etc).


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HP Total care Advisor*

Hi . . .

I agree w/shiftytech - either un-install it or go into services.msc and disable it. I have done this on 3 HP systems here as it causes nothing but problems and it appears to me like some other stock HP programs including QuickPlay not to be Vista compatible.

There is another HP system service - *hpqwmiex* that is even worse. On one system here it was consuming 65% of a Core2 Duo CPU most of the times and running up to 880mb RAM. This caused the near total disruption of the system.

These 2 are unnecessary programs that s/b disabled.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## harivunnava (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: HP Total care Advisor*

Thank you guys! I did as suggested and got rid of the intrusive HP software.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HP Total care Advisor*

Hi. . . 

Glad to hear of the solution.

Thanks for posting back and letting us know of the outcome.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## BOBBYJOEBOYLE (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi .jcgriff2 ON HP TOTAL CARE ADVISOR . .

YOU agree w/shiftytech - either un-install it or go into services.msc and disable it. I HAVE Vista AND DO NOT KNOW HOW TO CONTROL STARTUP PROGRAMS, ie I have no "RUN" on the menu, that I see. HOW DO I DISABLE IT with services.msc


BOBBYJOEBOYLE
jcgriff2


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you can click on the start Icon and type into "search" services.msc the services utility will open. If you want "Run" to show on the start menu, right click on an empty space in the Taskbar and select properties under "start menu" select customize then scroll down to put a check in "run command".


----------

